# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  Hair Transplant

## HairLost

Hello everyone, I am having HT surgery on December 6th, 2011 with a very well known surgeon. I am having 1700 grafts placed into my crown (strip method). I am 29 and have had thinning of my crown since 18. I am very excited about this and I know this probably won't be the only HT I will have to have. Anyways, I provided some pics and will continue to update as my progress goes forward. Thank you.

----------


## Morgan137

I wissh you luck ! And keep us updated post op

----------


## HairLost

Had my Transplant with Dr Edmond Griffin today. The schedule was set for 1700 grafts/3400 hairs using the strip method. Ending up getting around 2000 grafts/4100 hairs. It was one of the nicest places I have seen. Everyone involved in my care was 100&#37; professional. I'm sitting in a hotel right now, about to eat and take a pain pill because I want to stay ahead of the pain. I'll post picks when I feel less groggy. Thanks all.

----------


## HairLost

> Had my Transplant with Dr Edmond Griffin today. The schedule was set for 1700 grafts/3400 hairs using the strip method. Ending up getting around 2000 grafts/4100 hairs. It was one of the nicest places I have seen. Everyone involved in my care was 100% professional. I'm sitting in a hotel right now, about to eat and take a pain pill because I want to stay ahead of the pain. I'll post picks when I feel less groggy. Thanks all.


  Here are my pictures 3 hours post op surgery. Not much pain, just some tightness around my donor area

----------


## HairLost

Hello to everyone. I am now 1 day post op from my hair transplant with Dr. Griffin. I went by his office and got a shampoo today. I can honestly say I have had very little pain, except around the edges of my staples. I learned today my graft hair totals. I paid for a 1700 graft session, but was given 2700 grafts/4200 hairs. That's a little different from what I remembered yesterday. Dr Griffin and his staff are absolutely incredible. He called me last night to check on how I was doing. Here are a couple more pics taken today after my shampooing. I will continue the updates until the redness subsides. If anyone has any questions about the procedure or about Dr. Griffin, I will be glad to answer anything. Thanks for reading.

----------


## HairLost

Hello everyone, I am now 6 days post op and I have had barely any pain since day 2. I do feel some tightness in my scalp but nothing too terrible. I get my staples out tomorrow. Anyway, the main thing I am dealing with is the scabbing. It looks terrible, but hopefully it's a good sign on things to come in the coming months. Anyone have any idea from looking at this pic as to when the scabbing should subside?

----------


## HairLost

Hello, things are going pretty well at this time. The scabs have fallen off and now it feels like I have a buzzcut over the balding areas of my scalp. It feels really cool to have hair in these areas. I know I'm coming up on the graft shedding phase, but I'm enjoying feeling hair now. Anyways, I have had no more pain or any problems since my surgery and am slowly looking forwards to the weeks and months to come. Thanks everyone.

----------


## HairLost

Hello, I am now 2 weeks post op. My hair feels much better now. The scabs are completely gone. I got my hair trimmed today because I felt pretty stupid walking around with long hair and a bald spot in my head, haha. Anyways, just an update for anyone who is on the fence about this procedure. The girl that cuts my hair was talking about the hairs that were placed in my crown that are still on my scalp. She said some were close to 1/2 inch long now. I told her that those hairs would fall out, then grow back strong. Anyways, it has been a smooth two weeks. Thanks everyone.

----------


## rahhul

I thought getting a hair transplant was going to be a bigger deal than it is turning out to be.
Wish you a good luck, congrats for the best treatment of your hair. Its looking really nice result. Keep It up dear  :Wink:

----------


## Winston

Looking good! Thanks for keeping us posted on your progress.

----------


## reed0158

Great results!!!
Did you evaluate Dr. Anderson or Dr. Cole, both in Atlanta before choosing Dr. Griffin? Also, I am looking at about the same amount of grafts and wanted to know if you would mind sharing the cost of your procedure.

----------


## HairLost

Hello everyone, I am now one month post-op from my HT. All of my transplanted hairs have fallen out and I think I have experience some shedding as my hair feels and looks thinner (in my opinion). But things have gone well, I haven't had any problems with pain or anything like that. I truly wish I had a time machine because as much as I try to forget about it, I always keep hoping for that donor hair to start growing. I posted a few pics because I really want to look back and see the transformation when it finally happens. Thanks everyone.

----------


## Tracy C

> I truly wish I had a time machine because as much as I try to forget about it, I always keep hoping for that donor hair to start growing.


 The waiting is the hardest part.  It totally stinks.  The best thing you can do for yourself is focus on something else.

It would be a good idea to only take photos once a month, once every two months or once every three months.  The more time between photos, the more difference you will see.

----------


## HairLost

> The waiting is the hardest part.  It totally stinks.  The best thing you can do for yourself is focus on something else.
> 
> It would be a good idea to only take photos once a month, once every two months or once every three months.  The more time between photos, the more difference you will see.


 Thanks, I only plan to take pics at each month now. I just wanted to show the progression in the first month. I appreciate the advice and encouragement.

----------


## HairLost

Hello everyone, I am now two months post op from my HT. I have been focusing on other things and have stopped looking in the mirror as much. There has been no growth nor any new changes in my opinion. I have had some itching around the donor area and have noticed several pimples on top of my scalp. I am posting some pics, straight out of the shower, with towel dried uncombed hair. Thanks to everyone who posts here, I am hoping that in the coming months I will see some growth.

----------


## HairLost

Hello everyone, I am now 3 months post-op from my HT. I have seen no notable changes as of yet. I am starting to regain complete sensation around the donor area and I am still noticing pimples on the recipient area. Sometimes I feel what's like a "pins and needles" sensation in the recipient area (no real pain though). During my haircut last week, my stylist said that she noticed small, thin hairs beginning to grow in the recipient area. She said that she felt that my hair had gotten thicker since my last haircut 5 weeks before. But anyway, I am posting some pics of my head, these pictures are from my hair unshowered and after wearing a hat all day today. Thanks for reading, I am hoping the first 3 months have taken the longest and maybe I will start to see some growth soon.

----------


## HairLost

Also wanted to add in these pictures after showering.

----------


## morelocks

Hairlost thanks for keeping us all posted mate, too many people disappear when they have got what they wanted so I hope u keep posting once a month until the 12 month mark.

Ok now some good news... Imo(from someone who has had 4 hts in 3 years) you are now through the hardest part. Anytime around week 14-17 u start seeing some serious growth and it keeps getting better until month 6 and there is more slow progress until the 12 month mark. Well at least that's what it was like for me all four times and it's what iv seen on other people as well although it's not always the same for everyone

I started this journey at the age of 27 with 600 grats, biggest mistake of my life even though I have a full head of year. Like me, you should also be a little worried and catious about the future because u will lose a lot more. Hope ur on the meds and keep researching on the forums in case ur loss gets worse and u need to make some quick decisions

Best of luck... The fun starts around about now

----------


## HairLost

Hey thanks man. I am taking meds and I feel I am in the hands of a great doctor. I hope I start seeing some growth. I'm getting very excited.

----------


## Winston

Just hang in there, you're on your way to having more hair!

----------


## HairLost

So I am now 14 weeks from my HT. When I rub my fingers across the recipient area, it feels very similar to how my hair felt 1-2 weeks after the HT procedure before all the donor hairs fell out. I feel like this is a great sign of impending growth in my balding areas and am starting to get really excited. Anyone else first notice this when their recipient area started to grow?

----------


## gillenator

Oh yeah, I know the feeling from all four of my procedures.  My hair has a fair degree of coarseness so whenever regrowth started, it felt like facial stubble when your facial hair grows in after a clean shave.

The transplanted follicles will emerge on a intermittent basis so that is why it takes up to 12-18 months to see the full visual impact of the procedure.  This includes full caliber maturation.

Hey friend, the best is yet to come.  You will be amazed at the transformation!

Best wishes to you and thanks for the pics.. :Wink:

----------


## HairLost

Hey everyone, I'm now 3.5 months post op. My family was over and said they have noticed a significant change in the quality of my hair. My brother said he even noticed some growth. He took a picture and I wanted to share and see if anyone else felt the same way as my family. I think the picture shows a pretty nice improvement for 3.5 months. Thanks for reading everyone.

----------


## HairLost

Hey everyone. Just wanted to post a pic of my HT 4 months post-op. I will post more later, but I am extremely busy and took this quick snapshot while I was at work. I think things are coming along nicely, I am fairly optimistic at this point and am hoping for the best. The picture is taken under light so that you can still see through to my scalp. Thanks for any comments or encouragement. This feels like it is taking FOREVER!

----------


## HairLost

Hello, so here are a few more photos taking 4 months post op. The hairs that are growing are thin and I am hoping they thicken up soon so that I will have some coverage over my scalp.

----------


## gillenator

It's just the beginning.  Give it a couple of more months... :Wink:

----------


## HairLost

Hey everyone, I am now 3 days shy of 5 months post op. I feel like the hair is slowly but surely gaining some density and I am starting to feel much better about my hair. I'm hoping over the next few months I start seeing some increased density and coverage over my scalp. Thanks to everyone

----------


## Winston

> Hey everyone, I am now 3 days shy of 5 months post op. I feel like the hair is slowly but surely gaining some density and I am starting to feel much better about my hair. I'm hoping over the next few months I start seeing some increased density and coverage over my scalp. Thanks to everyone


 This are really looking good at this point. In a few months I think there will be a huge difference from your pre-op photos. Thanks for keeping us posted!

----------


## HairLost

Hello to everyone. I am now a few days shy of 6 months post op. I can't believe it has been this long. I am posting some pictures that I took tonight from varying angles, so you can get a good look at how my HT is progressing. I took some pics directly under light so that you will be able to see clearly. In some areas, the transplanted hair is still thin and hasn't reached full potential. Because it is still thin, you can see through to the scalp under bright light. As of now I am pretty happy with what I have. I am hoping that it continues to progress over the next few months. I welcome any comments or questions on the work of my HT surgeon. Thanks everyone.

----------


## gillenator

Hairlost,

Definitely an imnpovement from last month.  I am looking forward to your 9 month post-op pics.

Remember, as the hair shaft diameter develops (caliber), the illusion of coverage will improve much more.

More than anything you are experiencing more new growth at the present time. Congrats again.  :Cool:

----------


## HairLost

Thanks Gillenator,

It feels pretty good to have had some growth so far. I also can't wait for the 9 month mark. It's amazing how much my confidence has grown over the past two months. Hopefully it only gets better. Thanks for reading everyone.

----------


## gillenator

Hairlost,

I can't remeber if you are using minoxidil in the crown but it does improve the caliber to the hair shafts which equates into better "visual" coverage. :Cool:

----------


## HairLost

I wanted to post this closeup picture of my crown. First of all, in my unprofessional opinion it looks like the hairs are in different stages of growth. This gives me hope that there will be more improvement to the coverage in my crown over the next few months as the short/thin hairs increase in length and density. Anyone with a professional opinion think that this is the case when seeing this close up picture?

Gillenator, yes I am using minoxidil.

----------


## El Nino

Hi HL,

I have had two crown HTs and 6 months is just the beginning. For some reason growth in the crown takes longer than the hairline.

I can see you've had some growth already which is good news. And yes the hair comes in at different stages and not all together.

But it will be 12-18 months until you get the final result.

----------


## gillenator

Hairlost,

After one year, my guess is that you may want another pass through the area, depending on your goals.  If it were me, I would not dedicate too much more available donor left to the area because it no longer looks bald even at 6months post-op. Congrats.

You will see more improvement from this procedure.  :Wink:

----------


## HairLost

Hey guys, just wanted to post some 7 month post op pics that I took today. Growth is slow, but I'm sure it is still occuring. The growth around the crown consists of thin hairs in comparison to my natural hair. I'm sure over the course of the next few months it will grow thicker and provide more coverage. I'm pretty happy so far. Thanks for reading.

----------


## JJacobs152

Wow, you've come along way since the beginning. The last update shows a great deal of difference from your initial posts. By the way, where are you located?

----------


## inspects

Congratulations HairLost....!!!

Your hair is coming in remarkably well, I bet your really happy, you certainly should be. This is the first I have noticed this thread so the start to seven month post-op pictures surely look really incredible, NICE RESULTS.

I'm just heading into the third month after my procedure, which was about the same as yours, I had 2500 grafts throughout the front top crown, I can feel the the stubs like Gillenator stated, facial like stubby hairs protruding everywhere. Feels almost like a prickly-pear cactus-- :Smile: 

I have taken pictures one day post-op and two months, soon it will be three months in about two days, when I reach one year post-op I'll post all my photos, it gives others encouragement to have the procedure done rather than wasting money on worthless products or waiting for the magic pill to arrive.

Anyway, I surely appreciate the photo-updates, it gives me (and many others) one more thing to look forward to...the one year-eighteen month anniversary.

You should be very proud of your accomplishments..it only gets better.

I thank you for being so candid with your journey.

Please keep us updated..!

Best wishes to your success...!!

----------


## gillenator

Wow Inspects,  it sounds like you are making great progress as well, yes?

Is it possible that you might post your 3 month or even 6 month pics before one year passes?  If not, we all understand, it's whatever you are comfortable with.

I readily agree with you in that there are many others who would be encouraged to see some nice results as they manifest.

Either way, thanks again to HL and you for sharing your cases and your stories of incredible transformation "back into hair".   :Smile: 

Best wishes to both of you and many who may be lurking and waiting...

----------


## inspects

> Wow Inspects,  it sounds like you are making great progress as well, yes?
> 
> Is it possible that you might post your 3 month or even 6 month pics before one year passes?  If not, we all understand, it's whatever you are comfortable with.
> 
> I readily agree with you in that there are many others who would be encouraged to see some nice results as they manifest.
> 
> Either way, thanks again to HL and you for sharing your cases and your stories of incredible transformation "back into hair".  
> 
> Best wishes to both of you and many who may be lurking and waiting...


 Hi Gill,

I will have someone take pictures of my re-growth, I took my own pictures immediately after the transplant, their not the best but surely show the obvious VERY thin hair and also the new grafts.

I will also keep taking pictures every three months, I totally agree with you when others see the results it probably helps them put some money aside to have a transplant, I don't believe any of the current topical's are worth the effort using except Minox which I use daily on the crown and take 1mg Propecia with no side effects. I'm happy with the results, wish I would have done this five years ago.

When I have the three month pictures I will start a new thread with my growth updates.

Thank you for supporting all the posters here, Gill...!!


-Dale-

----------


## gillenator

Inspects,

Awesome you are willing to share your progress.  You are right on the threshold of your transformation!

And thanks for the kind words my friend.  It's an honor to help those who are seeking help in their hairloss situations.  :Wink:

----------


## HairLost

Hello to everyone, sorry I have been away for some time and missed a few months. Anyways, I just wanted to post some 1 year post op pics and let everyone know that I am very happy with my results. I do not have a complete full crown, but I wasn't expecting to. I knew going into this that I may have to have a 2nd surgery, but I feel it is a drastic improvement. Thank you to everyone for reading my thread. I will continue to make updates to this thread in the next few months.

----------


## drybone

Holy snapping!!! 

You are looking very good . I cannot believe you are the same guy as the pics in the first one. 

Congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## inspects

> Hello to everyone, sorry I have been away for some time and missed a few months. Anyways, I just wanted to post some 1 year post op pics and let everyone know that I am very happy with my results. I do not have a complete full crown, but I wasn't expecting to. I knew going into this that I may have to have a 2nd surgery, but I feel it is a drastic improvement. Thank you to everyone for reading my thread. I will continue to make updates to this thread in the next few months.


 Hairlost, looks absolutely amazing, really nice...!

I'll start posting my pictures tomorrow in a new thread, from day one to five months.

Cheers on the results..!

-Dale-

----------


## HairLost

Hello everyone, I just wanted to post some new pics I took recently after getting my hair cut. It looks much cleaner when it is cut short like in my pics. Hope everyone gets an idea of how this can change things for them through my pictures. It has drastically increased my confidence. Thanks all.

----------


## gillenator

Things are looking better every time you update your pics.

You must be getting compliments and/or people trying to figure out the change.  You look younger and the result looks very natural.

Thanks again for sharing these pics and your story with us HairLost!  :Smile:

----------

